# Type 4: Stereotypes



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

I changed my type-label to 4w3 and I know I'm right this time.
It's likely that because of this label
Many people won't see me as I am.
The stereotype for 8w7 is closer to the way I am
(Though it has nothing to do with what 8 is really about)
and when people see '4w3' they might imagine some weak pussy that needs to be rescued
and wallows in pain feeling sorry for herself all day
and that is not me.

I am strong
self-reliant; I am my own hero
I'm a leader and a visionary
and I will do anything to live my dreams, and I work hard, 
and I have a passion and a purpose
I can kick the ass of any guy twice my size
I defended other kids from bullies when I was young
I am always in charge, because I am only interested in working on projects that are my own vision
and I need to be autonomous, so if I live in an apartment I, alone am on the lease, 
and collect everyone's rent, 
this way I'm in control
I'm physically fit and strong despite chronic illness
I fought for my life and survived many traumas
I don't expect others to solve my problems for me
I pour my emotions into my music and writing and I don't burden my friends with my deep issues

I am not some whining, self-pitying fool
and this is not how I think of type 4
I loved type 4, before I typed, because my most beloved exes are 4s, and my musical idols
I know the strength of the type
To me, strength is autonomy, integrity, being true to yourself
and being able to be vulnerable.
But when you label yourself '4w3' you're speaking a language and others might read:
"weak, envious crying whining wimpy pussy who needs to be rescued."

If someone misreads me
or doesn't like me 
or doesn't see my strength for this stupid reason, their loss.
But it pisses me off, on behalf of all 4s, that the typing might carry these implications
because they aren't true, and have nothing to do with what 4 is about.
No type is strong and no type is weak.
The type is where we start and strength is in what we do with it.
I hate stereotypes.

if anyone pities me
or tries to rescue me
I will bite their head off
and they will say "damn you must be a mistyped 8"
and I will bite it harder
and say "Bitch, 4s can be BADASS too."


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you so, so much for writing this, @Animal. What you wrote here really hit me hard because I relate a lot to what you're saying. Not necessarily as strongly about the label/stereotypes of the label...but just the assumptions in general. I was emotional at the time, but nonetheless, this made me tear up. I feel your raw strength here, and I was reminded of my own in this, as well. I think you're a wonderful individual and I truly see in you the traits you've listed. I deeply admire them and I'm glad to even just know you at all.

Thanks again! This seriously brightened my day. 

Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Awww! @AwkwardDork that is so sweet!!! I'm so glad you could see my power ad my spirit in it... and what means more to me is that you saw your own!!! We 4s can be strong if we choose to be.


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

This is beautiful. 

I too am a 4w3, but was mistyped as an 8 when I started learning about the enneagram exactly for the reasons you mentioned above. I am not some depressive loser who shuts out the world because no one gets me, just waiting for a hero to rescue my sorry ass. I am a leader, and a strong one at that. I have lived through traumas and my courage keeps me going to this day. I can face anything and not back down, and no, I'm not going to go running to write some emo poetry about it, I'm going to face every challenge and stand up for those around me. 

Thank you for igniting my flame and showing the passion behind true 4s


----------

